# Embroidered Look Using Heat Transfer Material



## m2k1999 (Mar 11, 2009)

What material can i use to get the closest possible look of embroidery?


----------



## yoffer (Mar 26, 2010)

There is a company (Dutch I think) that produces transfers that look like embroidery, some of them are so convincing you have to touch them to confirm its a transfer. Sorry I don't remember the name of them.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

m2k1999 said:


> What material can i use to get the closest possible look of embroidery?


You can create embroidered effect using Embroidery Effect software from Drawstitch.com. Print the image on transfer then press it on a substrate like t-shirt etc. The software will convert a vector or bitmap image to embroidered effect. You have to register to download the software.

The link to download the software and installation instruction: DRAWings embroidery software - Embroidery Effect

The software is free.

Here are some of embroidered look:





You can also use custom embroidered patch. Sometimes it can be expensive because of setup fee and minimum order requirement.

The attachments below are samples from Drawsticth website. They are embroidered look made by the software. I added dark background on some of them.


----------

